
A list of FOSS apps for Android - bansheehash
https://github.com/offa/android-foss
======
rathel
From the description of G-Droid, an alternative client for F-Droid repo:

shows the web-site of the app even if it is 'only a README file on github'.
F-Droid has removed many websites (not all though) of apps the team doesn't
like. They also don't allow (as of now) to re-add these link to the websites.
This has been done with dodgy explanations and only for apps that the F-Droid
team particularly dislikes (to censor apps they don't like) and reduce the
amount of download and users of these apps. Hint: if your app is affected and
shows no website in F-Droid promote and encourage your users to use G-Droid.

What the hell?

~~~
driminicus
Somehow the G-droid dev doesn't like some decisions the F-droid team makes,
and paints them in a fairly bad light.

What's going on here is that F-droid always links to the source code, which
will typically lands you on the readme of the github repo. Adding a link as
'website' to the same location was deemed redundant, so the links were
removed.

